# Render FX (renderfx, color change) - can anyone include it in a rom?



## lordloki (Jun 28, 2011)

I really miss the render fx widget from cyanogenmod on my Droid X. Is there a rom that has it or any chance that it will come when cm9 is official? Alternatively, is there another way to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## absens (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't come across anything that would do it but we should be getting it in future builds of cm9. Might be awhile though, last phone I had that was one of the last features I remember being added.

Is this thing on?


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Franco's kernel allows you to tweak the screens RGB values. By far my favorites kernel of all time. Pay for his app in the market and undervolting and so much more is easy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

